# Jack



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Latest picture of Jack. I still have not cut the bangs yet! It's a miracle!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a stunning dog! He's so beautifully groomed and I love the topknot. Keep up the good work, Linda. He looks great.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You'll have to open up your own salon Linda.:clap2:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

You did that?! Come to my house!!!! Good job!:thumb:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a handsome guy!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely! How old is Jack?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is 3 years. "I did this?" All I did was let his hair grow and keep the tangles out and keep him clean. Thanks! Never thought I could have a long haired Hav.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jack is stunning!!!! I love his hair long, don't cut it!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack is 3 years. "I did this?" All I did was let his hair grow and keep the tangles out and keep him clean. Thanks! Never thought I could have a long haired Hav.


lol! he looks great! and I feel the same way... once you pass a certain point it is so much easier to just them keep growing out!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Jack looks great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks great, Linda!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I always think Havanese look beautiful in their long coat. I hope I can convince my parents to let Chester's coat grow out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> I always think Havanese look beautiful in their long coat. I hope I can convince my parents to let Chester's coat grow out.


If you groom him very regularly, get him REALLY used to sitting still for grooming, and keep up with it yourself (learning to bathe and blow-dry him, etc.) they won't have any reason not to let you!!!  Getting a dog clipped regularly gets expen$ive!!!


----------

